# ירח דבש בפריז



## yael rosen (13/3/13)

ירח דבש בפריז
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
לא בדיוק קרדיטים
אין פה אנשי מקצוע
אבל יש המון טיפים, מחשבות ועצות

החלטתי לרכז ולחלוק את חווית ירח הדבש בפריז 
סיפור של זוג שקפץ על מטוס רגע אחרי שקולות החתונה נדמו.
או
השלזים באיר האורות


----------



## yael rosen (13/3/13)

אז מה עושים כשהחתונה נגמרת? 
אחד הדברים המיוחדים בחתונת צהריים הוא הזמן שיש אחרי החתונה, חצי יום נשאר בפני הזוג המתחתן.
אבל.. מה עושים בזמן הזה?.. הולכים לישון? נוסעים לאפטר פרטי עם החברים? ובכלל, למי יהיה כוח לראות עוד אנשים אחרי הטירוף הזה?? 

אני חלמתי על טיול לאורך הטיילת בתל אביב עם שמלת כלה וביקור במקומות של היום יום שלנו, כמו נווה צדק ובתי הקפה בפלורנטין שנגמר בארוחת ערב באחת המסעדות שאנחנו אוהבים. אבל פחדתי להיות תשושה מידי, פחדתי שבהעדר תוכנית מובנה, היום יתפספס לנו וייעלם מהר מידי. 

אופציות נוספות היו להשכיר חדר במלון בוטיק מיוחד בארץ, אבל המחירים הגבוהים הביאו אותנו לחשוב, שאם כבר מוציאים סכום כזה, עדיף לטוס לחו"ל, ואם כבר טסים אז למה להוציא עוד כסף על מלון מיוחד? (גילוי נאות – המון זמן לא היינו יחד בחו"ל וידענו שהגיעה הזדמנות מצוינת לעלות על מטוס).

בקיצור, אחרי שסיימנו להסתבך עם עצמנו ועם אינסוף דילמות ופרמטרים לא קשורים, החלטנו לטוס ביום החתונה לפריז. כי אם כבר טסים, אז מיד ובדיעבד ובלי להוציא עוד כסף בארץ.
וכך, חלום על טיול בטיילת תל אביב בשמלת כלה התחלף בחלום שדה התעופה עם שמלת כלה. 

הזמנו כרטיסים לטיסה באחת בלילה בין יום שישי לשבת. 

מלונות שאהבתי בארץ, והיו אופציה לירח דבש ישראלי - 
מלון אלגרה בירושלים - http://hotelalegra.co.il/ (נראה מדהים ואין לי ספק שארצה לבקר בו בעתיד)
מלון בראשית במצפה רמון - http://www.isrotelexclusivecollection.co.il/beresheet/
מלון מוטיפיורי בנווה צדק - http://www.hotelmontefiore.co.il/
מלון אמריקן קולוני בירושלים - http://www.americancolony.com/

(לא אחראית על המחירים המוטרפים שלהם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אבל למי שמתכננת על ירח דבש בארץ אלו אופציות מדהימות)


----------



## yael rosen (13/3/13)

נסיעה מיד אחרי החתונה – יתרונות וחסרונות 
ההחלטה לטוס ביום החתונה אומנם נבעה משיקולים כלכליים, אבל ביום שאחרי, יש לנו תובנות בנושא
למתלבט או למתלבטת היקרים, להלן שורה של מחשבות - 

*יתרונות*





 כשטסים מיד אחרי ריקוד המזרחית האחרון, החתונה וההתרגשות נמשכים עוד שבוע – גם כשזוללים את הטייק-אווי הקר וסופרים את הצ'קים יודעים שכלום עוד לא נגמר. בתור חוטפת אנטי קליימקסים ידועה, זה פיתרון מעולה שלא לחוות ירידת מתח מעצבנת.





 דרך נפלאה לברוח מהמשפחה שמתקשה להירגע – אין טלפונים מתלוננים על בעיות שהיו ואין מי שמציק – ההורים התמודדו עם ירידת המתח בלעדינו.





 ירח הדבש מקבל נופך נוסף של התרגשות ושמחה (יש לכם מושג איך הרגשתם כל פעם שקראו לי מאדאם?!?!?!)

*חסרונות *





  מודה בשקט בשקט שהדבר האחרון שרציתי לעשות כשהגענו אחרי החתונה, זה לנסוע לשדה התעופה. עייפה רעבה ונרגשת, כל מה שרציתי זה זמן של שקט עם האיש.  
שנינו הרגשנו בשעות שלפני הנסיעה שהיינו מעדיפים להתמקם באיזה חור נידח ולא לזוז כמה ימים (אולי לנוע מהמיטה לאמבטיה לערסל ותו לא). כבר במטוס התחושה הזו עברה מעצמה.





 הגענו מותשים לפריז לקראת ערב, פתחנו את החלון בבית המלון הפריזאי ו...נרדמנו. 





 בנוסף לארגוני החתונה המייגעים, נוספת משימה - לארגן מזוודות לרגע שאחרי - וזה, רבותיי, הכי חשוב שיש! המזוודות צריכיות לחכות לכם בדום מתוח! מקסימום, דוחפים אליהם את הדאורדונט שלקחתם איתכם לחתונה.. אבל חוץ מזה, ממש לא מומלץ להתעסק עם אריזה ביום החתונה. 





 השעות שאחרי החתונה ולפני הטיסה היו קצת לחוצות - חייבים להתעסק עם הכסף, כי ביום ראשון הוא חייב להיות מופקד (אלא אם רוצים שהבנק יתקשר אליכם לפריז לאחל מזל ועוד כל מיני דברים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), ופחות נהנים מהשעות שאחרי, תחילת ההרגעות מתחילה במטוס, כשהדיילת מחייכת אליכם בכניסה למטוס, וכל מה שאתם רוצים זה לספר לה ולכל היושבים במטוס שהרגע התחתנתם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(בתמונה - הכנתי פתקים של bride וgroom - עשה לנו שמח)


----------



## yael rosen (13/3/13)

בשדה תעופה עם שמלת כלה? 
ומה קרה לחלום הכלה המעופפת? 
הסטודיו שבו שכרתי את השמלה סירב להשאיר אותה אצלי עד לחזרה מפריז.. וכך נאלצתי לוותר על החלום. 

בדיעבד כנראה שהייתי סובלת לטוס חנוטה בשמלה  (למרות שזה לא היה מונע ממני להישאר בה). 
הפריזורה הכלתית לעומת זאת, מייד ביי מיקי זייתוני, ליוותה אותי והשרתה אווירה חגיגית.

טיפ - תשמרו איתכם משהו מהחתונה, וכל פעם שתסתכלו עליו, הוא יזכיר לכם שוב וישאיר אתכם עדיין, עוד קצת, באירוע שהיה.
הוא גם יכול לשמש אתכם לתמונות יפות מהדרך.


----------



## SimplyMe1 (13/3/13)

למה היה דחוף לסטודיו לקבל את השמלה? 
זה לא שבהכרח 4 ימים אחרי החתונה שלך מישהי אמורה הייתה ללבוש את השמלה...


----------



## yael rosen (15/3/13)

לא ברור 
אבל עזבי.. אני גם ככה חמה עליהם, כי קיבלתי שמלה שלא הייתה תפורה עד הסוף וכראוי


----------



## yael rosen (13/3/13)

בית מלון בפריז
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
העניין מתחלק לשניים - המלון בו אנחנו שהינו והמלון בו היינו צריכים לשהות.

אנחנו ישנו במלון "best western" שנמצא צמוד לשאנז אליזה ולarc de triomphe, כביכול לב פריז. אלא מה? האיזור אומנם מקסים ושווה לתייר בו, אבל אין שום סיבה לישון בו. לעומת זאת, הרובע הלטיני שוקק חיים, תרבות, מסעדות ואנשים מעניינים. בנסיעה הבאה ברור לנו שניקח מלון ברובע הזה, ולשאנז אליזה נגיע רק לביקור. מצאנו את עצמנו יוצאים בבוקר מהמלון, הולכים לרובע הלטיני וחוזרים בערב, בלית ברירה שוב למלון (בהמשך השרשור, אתן המלצות לביקור ברובע הלטיני המדהים של פריז) 

דירה להשכרה - אופציה נוספת ומגניבה היא להשכיר דירה בפריז. חשוב להזמין חדר זמן מראש ולא להתקע, כמונו, יומיים לפני הנסיעה כשבכל כבר booked.
לינק למקום שהומלץ בפנינו למי שמעוניין - 
דירה בפריז - עדה בורק


----------



## HadarGulash (13/3/13)

איזה גדולים אתם!! 
החלום של בן זוגי זה לטוס מיד איך שהחתונה נגמרת, אבל אנחנו כנראה נצטרף לדחות אותו בכמה חודשים לאחר הטיסה ולעשות משהו הרבה יותר כיפי בשם - תקופת מבחנים, בעעעעע

שבוע הבא אני טסה לפריז, ותאמת שאת באה לי בול בזמן!
דבר ראשון, נראה שנסעתם בחורף, שבוע הבא הולך להיות מאודדד קר בפריז וכנראה שגם גשום בחלק מהזמן. מה את ממליצה לעשות שיורד גשם?
ועוד דבר, נישן בדירה קרוב לבסטיליה, איך האזור הזה? יש דברים ספציפים שאת ממליצה לעשות שם?

ואיפה זה הרובע הלטיני? נשמע בול אני...


----------



## yael rosen (14/3/13)

איזה כיף לך!! 
היינו באוקטובר ואכן היה גשום בחלק מהזמן וקריר
קחי נעליים שטובות לגשם, כדי שלא תתקעי כמונו עם רגליים רטובות באמצע פריז (ואז אין ברירה, אלא לקנות נעליים חדשות, לא? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ובגדים חמים, כמובן
בזמנים של גשם, זה זמן מצוין להכנס למקום מקורה... מי אמר מסעדה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ואז כשיוצאת השמש, ממשיכים להסתובב ברחובות
אגב, הבנתי שבאירופה יש סופת שלג, לא? אני מתה על אירופה בחורף, זה לחוות משהו שאין פה, ואני ממש משתדלת לסוע בחודשי החורף.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












לגבי הבסטיליה - אני לא ממש מכירה, אבל אני בטוחה שהכבשה הפריזאית תדע לעזור יותר ממני 
היינו שם רק לרגע, כי באותו היום הייתי נעולה על בית קפה ששמעתי עליו ומיהרנו אליו... בסוף לא מצאנו אותו.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אגב, זה מזכיר לי - אחרנו לאח שלי שאנחנו עושים משהו שנקרא תיירות אוכל, אז הוא שאל אם זה שם יפה לטיול של שמנמנים


----------



## הכבשה הפריזאית (15/3/13)

יש שלג,אין סופה. 
והוא כבר נמס ברובו...היום היו פתיתי שלג קטנטנים וחמודים. אבל כנראה שזהו לחורף הנוכחי.
לא תיירות אוכל, תגידי מסע הבעקבות הגסטרונומיה הצרפתית. 
אני עושה את זה מאז אוקטובר בהנאה רבה.


----------



## הכבשה הפריזאית (15/3/13)

קראו לי להשיב 
הבסטיל, אני לא כל כך מכירה אבל הוא יפה ונחמד. יש בו הרבה מקומות טבעוניים ולדעתי גם בית קפה כשר.
בגשם, שהוא נעים הולכים בו כי פריז יפה בגשם (אם ראית את הסרט של וודי אלן עליה, את בטח מבינה). אפשר לשבת בבתי קפה או להיכנס למוזאונים.
אני אוהבת מאוד את אורסאי, לאוהבי אומנות,  ואת Musée des arts et métiers. בשניהם כדאי לקחת אודיו גייד
הרובע הלטיני (החמישי) זה האזור של הפנטאון, ליד גני לוקסנבורג. זה הרובע העתיק של המשכילים, ולכן יש בו רבה בתי ספר ואניברסטאות. וכמה רחובות חמודים ומקסימים.


----------



## הכבשה הפריזאית (13/3/13)

אין כמו הרובע הלטיני 
אני הייתי שמחה מאוד לגור בו... (כרגע אני גרה עשרים דקות ממנו..והייתי שמחה לקצר מרחקים).
לפעם הבא, יש מלון בוטיק מוזר וחמוד בrue de ecoles


----------



## yael rosen (13/3/13)

תודה!! 
כבר מזמן חשבתי שאנחנו צריכות לדבר..


----------



## הכבשה הפריזאית (15/3/13)

גם לי יהיו נעלים אדומות  
תרשמי לך לדבר איתי עכיו או לפני המסע הבא שלכם לאירופה.
אנחנו מנסים לנצל כמה שיותר את השהות פה ולבקר בהמון ערים מגניבות.


----------



## yael rosen (13/3/13)

מצלמים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם אם אין כוח כבר, ואתם רק רוצים לנוח אחרי תקופה די מתישה, אל תשכחו לקחת איתכם מצלמה, ולשלוף אותה מידי פעם.
פריז מלאה בצבעים וצורת ואנשים מעניינים, וכל קליק של מצלמה לוקח איתו קצת מהעיר ומשאיר אותה איתכם.

זה מזכיר לי עוד משהו - פריז אומנם מלאה במקומות תיירותיים למכביר (הלובר, אייפל, מוזיאונים וכו), אבל בא לכם רק להסתובב ברחובות, אתם תגלו עולם של יופי מוטרף.
כבר במטוס התאמנו ציפיות - לא היה לנו כוח לתכנן, או לבנות לוז שצריך להספיק. נסענו לנוח, להרגע ולהיות יחד בתוך תפאורה מיוחדת
ועדיין, הימים שלנו היו עמוסים רק מהסתובבות ברחובות


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (14/3/13)

הפכת לי את הבטן עכשיו! 
"כל קליק של מצלמה לוקח איתו קצת מהעיר ומשאיר אותה איתכם." - !! לחלוטין מסכימה.

והפסקה השניה על להסתובב ברחובות. 

בפעם האחרונה שהייתי בחו"ל אמנם היתה מזמן אבל אוי רחובות ברצלונה...רק להסתובב ברחובות, לצלם פינות חמד ולשתות קפה בנחת עם נוף שאין בבית. 

נהנית מה"קרדיטים" של ירח הדבש, תודה!


----------



## yael rosen (13/3/13)

הצבעים של פריז 
מי אמרה השראה ולא קיבלה???
בלי פוטושופ - צבעים מסנוורים


----------



## yael rosen (13/3/13)

צבעים


----------



## yael rosen (13/3/13)

צבע - זר הכלה שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
כזה בדיוק רציתי ולא הספקתי.. עכשיו אני יודעת איפה לקנות


----------



## yael rosen (13/3/13)

זר כלה - ועכשיו התמונה


----------



## yael rosen (13/3/13)

מה עושים בפריז? אוכלים 
אחח.. מון אמור... איזה אוכל!!
כמה שהם פדנטיים בכל פרט, ככה האוכל שם מדהים!!!!
כאילו הגוף, אחרי חודשיים של דיאטה לקראת חתונה, ביקש  להחזיר את החוב

שמעו, פשוט אכלנו, מה שהיה באיזור, נכנס לפה
החל מארוחת בוקר של נקניקים וגבינות וקפה במלון דרך בתי קפה, מאפיות, מסעדות למכביר - אכלנו! מה עשיתם בפריז? אכלנו.
בבוקר האחרון, האיש שלי אמר לי במיטה שלא נראה לו שהוא מסוגל לרדת לארוחת הבוקר... אמרתי משהו קטן, ככה לפתוח את היום בכיף, רק קפה וקוראסון.. כבר שילמנו על זה, לא? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ככה ירדנו שנינו, ובלי שאשים לב, מילא האיש את צלחתו ושכח שלפני רגע חשב להתפוצץ..
כאלו אנחנו, רואים אוכל? אוכלים! לפחות מצאנו האחד את השנייה ואנחנו מבלים את חיינו בלאכול יחד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




היה טעים, למי ששאל.


----------



## yael rosen (13/3/13)

ואוכלים ... 
המלצה למסעדה *מעולה* (המילה מעולה קצת קטנה עליה, אז נסו להאמין לי שהיא המסעדה הטובה ביותר שיצא לי להכיר!)
היא נקראת Chez Fernand וממוקמת ברחוב מקסים וקטן שנקרא Rue Christine ברובע הלטיני. 
ברחוב יש עוד שתי מסעדות. האחת כתומה ודי חדשה, ושמעתי שהיא טובה ועוד אחת ישנה יותר אבל מאוד מאוד יקרה.

אתן רוצות לדעת כמה טובה? דמיינו ערב אירופי קר, ואתם בתוך מבנה חמים, במראה ישן, קורות עץ על התקרה, וריח של תבשילים. מלצר כריזמטי מדבר איתכם באנגלית עם מבטא צרפתי כבד ואווירה של אינטימיות, סקס ותשוקה באוויר.. הכריזמטי שואל במבטא שלו מה אתם רוצים לאכול, וכשאתם מנסים לחסוך על היין הוא שואל אתכם במבט שובב "אתם בפריז, ולא תשתו יין?" וכך אתם מקבלים את אחד היינות הטובים ששתיתם בחייכם יחד עם מרק בצל סמיך ברווז צלוי וטארט טאטן חם לקינוח...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בתמונה - אני לא מצליחה להרים עיניים למצלמה מרוב שטעים לי


----------



## HadarGulash (13/3/13)

אוי השלמות.... 
הרגת אותי עם התיאור הזה. איך המחירים שם? בכלל יש אפשרות למצוא אוכל טוב גם במחירים סבירים או שהכל 15 יורו למנה או יותר?


----------



## הכבשה הפריזאית (13/3/13)

תלוי מה אוכלים, איפה ומתי 
בכלליות, פריז יקרה. 15 יורו לאדם לארוחה נחשב סביר. אבל בשבת אכלתי במסעדה סינית בבופה ב11 יורו לאדם.


----------



## yael rosen (13/3/13)

תלוי 
כמו שאמרה הכבשה - פריז יקרה.. מאוד!
אבל על אוכל לא מתפשרים (בטח לא בירח דבש)! המסעדה הזו הייתה סופר יקרה ועלתה 112 אירו (אמאלה!!), אבל הייתה שווה בטירוף.
משום מה בפריז את מזמינה מראש מנה ראשונה, עיקרית וקינוח מראש.. לא הבנתי את הקונספט, אבל נהניתי ממנו, כאילו, מחליטים מראש ולא שוברים יותר את הראש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



המסעדה הכי רומנטית שאכלתי בה.. ממש מקום מושלם לקחת מאהב אליו


----------



## HadarGulash (13/3/13)

אני טסה עם אמא ואחי הגדול... 
ככה שרומנטיקה זה לא מה שאנחנו מחפשים במיוחד


----------



## michali278 (15/3/13)

היינו שם לפני פחות משבוע!!! 
מרק בצל משגע!!!
ואין על הרובע הלטיני, אנחנו שהינו במלון ST. JAQUES והיינו במרחק הליכה לכל הרחובות השווים.


----------



## yael rosen (13/3/13)

ואוכלים... 
מאכלים שאסור לוותר עליהם - 






 מרק בצל





 טארט טאטן





 יין אדום צרפתי


----------



## yael rosen (13/3/13)

ואוכלים... 
בארץ קוראים לזה מסעדה או בית קפה..
בפריז לכל סוג של מקום לאוכל יש שם אחר.

קבלו מדריך לסוגי המסעדות בפריז (נעזרתי באתר אינטרנט) - 
*ביסטרו (Bistrot)* הוא בר/מסעדה המציע מנות מקומיות, בשרים קרים ויינות מקומיים במחירים נמוכים ובאווירה בלתי-רשמית
*בראסרי (Brasserie)*  ארוחות בסיסיות פשוטות מתפריט מצומצם במשך כל שעות היום.
*המסעדה (Restaurant)* שבה מוגשות ארוחות בשעות מסוימות, מתפריט קבוע מראש או על פי בחירה מהתפריט המלא. על השולחנות פרושות מפות וההגשה היא לפי כל כללי הטקס. 
*בולנז'רי (Boulangerie)* - מאפייה
*הפטיסרי (Patisserie)* - אולי הדבר החלומי ביותר שיש בעולם - זוהי הקונדיטוריה הצורפתית, וכמו שאפשר לראות בתמונה, אי אפשר לעמוד בפיתוי הויזואלי!!!!


----------



## ronitvas (13/3/13)

הלו??? זאת התעללות 
במיוחד שהקינוחים פה מזעזעים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מריירת על התמונות ומסתפקת במרנג (נשיקה) תעשייתי/קנוי


----------



## yael rosen (13/3/13)

מבינה אותך 
אני פה עם פתי בר... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## הכבשה הפריזאית (15/3/13)

להלן קינוח מזעזע מהפטיסארי ליד הבית 
שתתנחמו שגם פה לפעמים מהמרים על הפטיסרי הלא טעים.
להגנתי יאמר, שזה הראשון  השגוי מאז אוקטובר. ומראש לא ציפתי שהמקום יהיה מצוין.


----------



## yael rosen (13/3/13)

ואוכלים... 
שוקולד
שוקולד עם ג'ינג'ר
שוקולד עם צ'ילי
שוקולד עם גינס
שוקולד עם נוגט
שוקולד עם מנטה
שוקולד עם יין
שוקולד עם שוקולד

בפריז גילינו חנויות של שוקולד מובחר, hand made, שטעמו כזה שלא טעמנו בחיים!
החנות שאני ממליצה עליה - ואליה עוד מתכננת חזור היא של Partick Roger שנמצאת  ב - boulevard Saint-Germain 108
מי שמכירה את הסרט "שוקולד" - זה בדיוק זה!

בתמונה זאת עוגת שוקולד שקנינו במקום אחר שעלתה ... 12 אירו (!!) ולא הייתה כל כך טעימה
שנקנתה ב des gateaux et du pain ב63 boulevard Pasteur

סיפור - בניסה לחנות של Partick Roger היה גוש שוקולד ענק !!! מפוסל בצורת תנין.. האיש נכנס לחנות, לא בזבז דקה והתחיל להעמיס שוקולד, אני נשארתי פעורת פה מול הגוש הענק, מנסה להבין מה עוצר אותי מלהתנפל עליו ולהתחיל ללקק. מזל שהאיש תפס זמן ומשך אותי משם


----------



## yael rosen (13/3/13)

איפה מוצאים את האוכל? 
ריכזתי לינקים טובים לאוכל

פרויקט מיוחד: המאפיות הכי טובות בפריז
בצק אלים1
בצק אלים2

אבל בעיקר - הסתובבנו ברובע הלטיני ובמארה והתיישבנו בכל מקום אפשרי, לפעמים האוכל קצת אכזב ולפעמים עפנו לשמיים.


----------



## yael rosen (13/3/13)

לא לוותר על בתי קפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
צמודים צמודים, הכסאות מחוץ לבתי הקפה מופנים כלפי חוץ, ככה, כדי שנוכל להתסכל על אנשים יפים שעוברים ברחוב
הקפה לא משהו (אלא אם מצאתם בית קפה איטלקי - יש אחד כזה די קרוב למסעדה עליה דיברתי קודם) אבל תזמינו טארט טאטן.. שיהיה..


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (14/3/13)

בדיוק התכוונתי לתת לינק לבצק אלים 
כמעט נסענו לפריז רק בגלל הפוסט שלה!
בסוף החלטנו על רומא כי שנינו כבר היינו בפריז (בנפרד) ולא מתחרטים - בכל זאת, גלידה טובה, יין טוב, פיצה טובה, קפה טוב.
אבל צריך להגיע גם שוב לפריז בהזדמנות, ועוררת מחדש את החשק. תמונות מקסימות!


----------



## SimplyMe1 (13/3/13)

לו היו לי תלתלים 
הייתי רוצה שיהיו כמו שלך(!)

ואיזו מצלמה יש לכם?
יש איזושהי הילה מיוחדת בתמונות שלך, משהו שהדי-80 שלי וריבוי העדשות שלי לא מוציאות
או שמא הן עברו מעט עריכה?

הולכת להמשיך לראות את פריז.
עשית לי חשק לחזור לעיר הזו שאני כבר לא זוכרת ממנה הרבה מהזמן הקצר שביליתי שם בגיל המצווה


----------



## yael rosen (14/3/13)

ניקוןD60 
וגם אני מאנשי הניקון.. כמוך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



התמונות הן שילוב של המצלמה או מצלמת האייפון + עריכה (חוץ מהצבעים של הפרחים שליד כתבתי בלי פוטושופ - רציתי להשאיר את הצבעים האמיתיים שלהם)

לגבי התלתלים - be careful for what you wish for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 אבל תודה


----------



## SimplyMe1 (14/3/13)

תלתלים על הראש שלי-אולי בגלגול הבא 
אולי אין לי "זכות" להתלונן כי יש לי שיער חלק מאוד ודק, אבל הנה- גם אני רוצה לפעמים קצת בייביליס לאירוע, סתם ככה שלא יהיה רגיל מדי, כדי לגוון קצת את מה שיש לי על הראש כבר שנים...

ואכן יש הפרדה ברורה של חובבי צילום,
ניקון VS. קנון
מתחילת דרכי אני עם ניקון, רק שיש משהו בצילום, למשל בזו הראשונה(אייפון?) ובזו האחרונה, בשתיהן יש הילה בהירה שמושכת לצבעים המופיעים בתמונה..לא יודעת איך להגדיר את זה בשעה הזו של היום


----------



## yael rosen (17/3/13)

פריז לטבעונים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














  http://vegansontop.co.il/paris-for-vegans/


----------



## ronitvas (13/3/13)

איזה יופי!!! כל הכבוד על הקרדיטים


----------



## Bobbachka (13/3/13)

שכה אחיה!

מקסים!


----------



## yael rosen (13/3/13)

תודה


----------



## yael rosen (13/3/13)

מוזיאונים 
לובר - לא ללכת בכוח, רק אם מתחשק.
ואם רוצים אומנות "בקטנה" דלגו על הלובר, הוא ענק ומתיש, ולכו על מוזיאון קטן יותר, כמו musee d'orsay או מוזיאון רודן 

קצת על יחסים ותחומי עניין - 
אוהבת אותו, אוהב אותי, אוהבים לישון מחובקים מפליצים אחד ליד השנייה וחולקים אהבה לאוכל משובח,
אלא שלא הכל מושלם, הוא אוהב מכוניות (בן או לא בן) אני אומנות, הוא ארכיטקטורה, אני עיצוב גרפי
לא חייבים לאלץ אחד את השני ללכת למקומות שאת לא רוצים. לפני הנסיעה שבו ותכננו לאן הולכים ומה כל אחד רוצה
מותר לוותר, אני ביליתי שעה בחנות התצוגה של פז'ו בשאנז אליזה וצילמתי את הדביל עם כל מכונית ונהניתי לראות אותו כמו ילד בחנות ממתקים
טיול יחד יכול להיות הרפתקאה שנגמרת בריב סביב נושאי עניין, או רצונות שונים, אז ממש כמו בחתונה, תתפשרו ותתאמו תוכניות - כך לא תלכו לאיבוד, יחד.


----------



## yael rosen (13/3/13)

אם כבר פז'ו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לפחות שיהיה יפה...


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (14/3/13)

אז לא רק אני מחקה פסלים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
טוב לדעת שאני לא היחידה


----------



## olsy123 (14/3/13)

ממש מסכימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם אנחנו הלכנו ל-musee d'orsay וויתרנו על הלובר.
ממליצה בחום להתעדכן גם בתערוכות מקומיות וקטנות ולקרוא את הפוסטרים הענקיים והיפייפיים בשלל תחנות המטרו (אוי, המטרו).
ככה אנחנו הגענו לתערוכה מקסימה של מודליאני, שאני מאוד אוהבת, בגלריה קטנה ממש ליד גני לוקסמבורג. אחרי התערוכה קינחנו ביצירות מושחתות ומשמינות של פייר הרמה...

הזכרת לי חוויות טובות, איזו מדהימה פריז!!!


----------



## hillala8 (16/3/13)

מוזיאון רודן מקסים 
וביחד עם הגן היפה שסביבו.


----------



## yael rosen (13/3/13)

קניות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בעיני פריז היא לא כל כך המקום לקנות בגדים, היא יקרה נורא, וחבל לבזבז זמן בתוך חנות, כשהרחובות היפים מחכים לכם בחוץ
שווה לעבור בשאנז אליזה ולראות חנויות פרימיום מדהימות
אבל אם כבר החנות H&M בשדרה הזו היא חנות ענקית עם בגדים זולים (לדעתי יותר מבארץ) וגזרות שוות בטירוף - סגנון שלא רואים בארצנו המיוזעת.

בפעם הבאה - אחפש מציאות בחנויות יד שנייה קטנות... אם למישהי יש המלצות, אשמח לקבל!

כוהנת האופנה הפריזאית - 
http://www.misspandora.fr/


----------



## yael rosen (13/3/13)

window shopping 
מתנצלת שאני לא כותבת יותר, אבל הזכרונות שלי בנויים מצילומים
וכך אני רוצה להעביר גם לכם את החוויה - ואולי גם לעשות קצת חשק


----------



## michali278 (15/3/13)

המלצה משגעת לחנות יד שניה 
KILO SHOP על שדרות סן ז'רמן
3 קומות מפוצצות בבגדים, נעליים ואקססוריז 
התמחור לפי קילו 20 או 30 יורו לקילו
קניתי לי מגפיים מעור וינטג' מעלפים ב 16.80 יורו!


----------



## michali278 (15/3/13)

מוסיפה- ברחוב סנט מישל 
יש הרבה חנויות פושטיות ואפשר למצוא מציאות ממש נחמדות.
קניתי שם שני זוגות בלרינה בכלום כסף.
לא חייב לקנות יקר כדי לחוש את פריז.


----------



## yael rosen (13/3/13)

צורות ורגעים מהעיר


----------



## yael rosen (13/3/13)

ברנשי העיר


----------



## HadarGulash (13/3/13)

תקשיבי אחת התמונות... 
היא כזאת טובה שאמרתי לבן זוג שלי, שמבשל בדיוק, שיעזוב הכל ויבוא לראות.

אנחנו מתים על צילום של הבעות פנים מיוחדות


----------



## yael rosen (13/3/13)

עיר האורות


----------



## yael rosen (13/3/13)

ירח דבש וזוגיות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
למלון הגענו אחרי כמעט 24 שעות בלי לישון, שרירים מותשים מריקודים, קיבה מפוצצת עדיין מהוויסקי בחתונה, כך נזרקנו על המיטה.
האיש נרדם, כיאה לדוב מצוי, אני נכנסתי להתקלח, מנסה בכל כוחי לעכל.. את מה שהיה, את מה שיהיה.
מיד פתחתי מחשב, ופייסבוק (איך לא) כדי לגלות תמונות מדהימות שנשלחו מהצלמים שלנו.. אין לי דרך לתאר לכם את התחושה ההיא - שעות בינערביים והנוף של פריז, הדוב שישן לידי, רגוע אוהב, התמונות מהחתונה, יפות משיכולתי לדמיין שיהיו, וזכרונות של יום חתונה וירח דבש שעוד נמצא לפנינו.. אז לא תיכננו חודש או חודשיים של טרקים בארץ רחוקה, וקפצנו בצורה די ספונטנית על המטוס, וגם עשינו כמה טעויות בדרך, והלכנו ברגל בגשם עד המלון, אבל הרגעים הקטנים האלו של פריז של אחרי חתונה, נמצאים איתי כל הזמן

ועוד משהו קטן, יש בי משהו שמפחד מדברים שאמורים להיות מושלמים, וירח דבש אמור להיות מושלם - זמן של ביחד קסום.. אני לא מאמינה בזה..
ירח דבש הוא חופש שלוקחים יחד, וכמו כל זמן יחד, הוא יכול לכלול כעסים, ריבים, ובעיקר אם נצפה שיהיה מושלם. ואחרי החתונה, כשספקות יכולות לעלות, הסיכון לחיכוכים רק גובר
את שק הציפיות צריך להשאיר בבית, וממש כמו בתכנון החתונה, לדעת שצריך להתפשר ושלפעמים הוא/היא יעצבנו אותנו נורא, ולנסות יחד לתפור יחד את הזיכרונות. 
ובעיקר, לקחת נשימת אוויר מאוד עמוקה, כי אחרי ירח דבש, ואחרי חתונה, החיים עוד רגע חוזרים להתנפל, אז לנצל את פסק הזמן, הכי הרבה שאפשר.


----------



## butwhy (14/3/13)

את פשוט מקסימה 
והתמונה הזו בכלל יפהפיה. 
נראה כמו סיום מושלם (או התחלה מושלמת? תלוי איך מסתכלים...) לאירוע מושלם


----------



## Shmutzi (14/3/13)

כתבת כ"כ יפה... 
ואני מאוד מסכימה עם המסקנות/המלצות שלך.


----------



## yael rosen (13/3/13)

merci 
להתראות פריז
תודה על תשומת הלב - מקווה שעזרתי למישהי או למישהו
ואולי רק בלעשות חשק
אם אזכר בעוד פרטים - אעלה לפה

חשוב לי להסביר שהטיול הזה היה מאוד ספונטני, בלי תכנונים, ובעיקר הסתובבנו ברחובות פריז, מנסים לבלוע אותה
לכו לרובע הליטני ולרובע המארה - האיזורים היפים, הצעירים, מלאי החיים והתרבות, שבו בבתי קפה, תאכלו במסעדות, תאכלו הכל, תנסו תטעמו, תהנו מהפרטים הקטנים , כי כאלו הם הצרפתים, משקיעים בפרטים קטנים, תחלפו על פני מגדל אייפל, תבינו שהוא נחמד ותמשיכו הלאה (בלילה מואר הוא יפה יותר), תצרכו קצת אומנות, תהנו מהשפה, ובכלל, תהנו!


----------



## yael rosen (14/3/13)

קצת מוזיקה לאווירה - לשמוע ברקע 
edith piaf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOXzGtlLGgw

Riff Cohen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeMtEa5QhcA

ZAZ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUh0i7tJpTk

Yael Naim
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6R2y_2zQ4_w


----------



## SimplyMe1 (13/3/13)

תמונה שעושה לי חשק לטוס כבר הסופ"ש 
ולהעביר בפריז את ערב חג הפסח


----------



## yael rosen (14/3/13)

אני באה איתך!


----------



## josie1986 (14/3/13)

וואו!! 
איזה כיף!
היינו שם לפני כמה חודשים, שם הוא הציע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הייתה חופשה מדהימה ועכשיו העלית לי את כל הזכרונות משם... אני אפילו יכולה להרגיש את טעמו של הקרם ברולה (אין ספק שהטיול שם סובב סביב אוכל).

בא לי שוב!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (14/3/13)

מעלפת 
כמו תמיד,
כזאת מהממת וממלאת אותי בהשראה


----------



## Ruby Gem (14/3/13)

תמונות מקסימות! עושות חשק


----------



## SuperPsychgirl (14/3/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
ועזרת לנו הרבה, אנחנו מתכננים לנסוע לפריז לפני החתונה.
אם יש המלצות למלונות ספציפיים, אני אשמח לשמוע


----------



## yael rosen (14/3/13)

מלונות 
מאוד תלוי בתקציב
אנחנו עברנו על google map וחיפשנו מלונות באיזורים שרצינו (שחשבנו שרצינו)

אם יש לכם תקציב גדול, הנה שני מלונות מטריפים ברובע הלטיני
Hotel De Buci
relais christine
אבל שוב, הם די יקרים
המלו שלנו היה ממש בסדר, רק שהוא ליד השאנז אליזה, והמלצתי היא לישון ברובע הלטיני או במארה
בנוסף, צירפתי למעלה קישור לדירות של עדה בורק, דברי איתם, זה בעברית
אם אמצא משהו נוסף, אשלח לך

וכמובן שחיפשנו גם פה ->
http://www.booking.com/searchresults.en.html?city=-1456928


----------



## הכבשה הפריזאית (15/3/13)

עוד אופציה היא רשת ibis 
יש להם כמה רמות של מלונות. רק צריך לשים לב איפה המלון ממוקם מבחינת תחבורה ציבורית ואטרקציות.
התחבורה הציבורית פה מצוינת גם בלילה. 
אני שכרתי את החדר הכי פשוט שלהם בברלין, ומי שרק רוצה חדר נקי ונעים, זה מושלם עבורו.


----------



## SuperPsychgirl (15/3/13)

ואיזה איזור הכי מומלץ? 
הרובע הלטיני? 
שמעתי שגם האיזור של הבסטיליה טוב
אנחנו רוצים לישון באיזור עם חיי לילה ובילויים (כדי שלא נצטרך לנסוע בלילה רחוק)


----------



## הכבשה הפריזאית (15/3/13)

וגם אזור מונטפרנס הוא נחמד


----------



## hillala8 (14/3/13)

פשוט מקסים! 
כמובן שהתמונות המדהימות שלך, אבל גם הכתיבה היפה וכנה שלך, יש בה איזה טון מרגיע.


----------



## ronitvas (14/3/13)

הוספתי לקישורים - ירח דבש!!!


----------



## yael rosen (14/3/13)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כניסה להול אוף פיים


----------



## Pixelss (14/3/13)

מהמם!!! 
נראה כמו חלום!

וכל התמונות והתיאורים של האוכל..... הרסת אותי לגמרי!


----------



## Amazing18 (15/3/13)

את מהממת 
מבחוץ אבל בעיקר מבפנים....
פשוט מדהימה.
כיף לקרוא,
והכי חשב - שנהנתם!


----------



## yael rosen (15/3/13)




----------



## lost in dreams (15/3/13)

אוי כמה שאת מדהימה.......... 
נהנית לקרוא כל מילה שיוצאת לך מהמקלדת! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



תודה על הקרדיטים המאלפים והתמונות היפהפיות.
נראה שהיה לכם ירח דבש קסום וכיפי להפליא.
מי ייתן שכל חייכם יהיו מרגשים ומלאי יופי כמו הירח דבש הזה.


----------



## FayeV (16/3/13)

עשית את הבלתי אפשרי 
אני שונאת את פריז (ואת צרפת) עד עמקי נשמתי, ואיכשהו התמונות שלך גרמו לפריז להראות נהדרת.


----------

